# Good Sign?



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I noticed a few feather dusters, a baby zoa and a baby acro are starting to sprout on the live rocks..

Is that mean my tank is getting stable by the minute? and ready for live stocks?


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

If you used live rock, those are just hitchhikers from the rock. The feather dusters show up here and there later on even if you don't have live rock. I don't think these things showing up indicates if your tank is ready for other live stock.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Use the test kits.
When your ZEROed your good.


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

bigfishy said:


> I noticed a few feather dusters, a baby zoa and a baby acro are starting to sprout on the live rocks..
> 
> Is that mean my tank is getting stable by the minute? and ready for live stocks?


Didn't you just set it up from your other post? When you set it up your tank will have pretty much good water since its just been made as things start to decompose your water goes bad and bacteria multiply to help decompose the waste. That's pretty much what cycling is... So short answer it will get worse before it gets better.

You can keep corals from day one but most likely they wont do well given the system will be going through a cycle.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I won't be adding anything soon, the system is sooo sensitive to changes, it's giving me an headache

salinity is all over the place now...

yesterday 1.0255, now it's 1.027, did a water change and it's still near 1.0265 (took out the tank water and replace it with pure RO)

GRRRR [email protected]#$#%#%#@$


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

What are you using to check the salinity? Keep in mind evaporation will raise salinity and will require or top off. The other thing to consider salinity will differ depending on temperature.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

msobon said:


> What are you using to check the salinity? Keep in mind evaporation will raise salinity and will require or top off. The other thing to consider salinity will differ depending on temperature.


Hydrometer

and

that explain the fluctuation, cold RO water *VS* room temperture

*I want to quit now! >.<''*


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

bigfishy said:


> Hydrometer
> 
> and
> 
> ...


You can't quit yet. You haven't thrown enough money at it yet!

Depending on how much you evaporate daily, you might want to condiser an Auto Top Off unit (ATO) to keep the tank stable. The fish etc will really appreciate it!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

J_T said:


> You can't quit yet. You haven't thrown enough money at it yet!
> !


Until he stops to trow anything in the tank and start reading ....

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

J_T said:


> You can't quit yet. You haven't thrown enough money at it yet!
> 
> Depending on how much you evaporate daily, you might want to condiser an Auto Top Off unit (ATO) to keep the tank stable. The fish etc will really appreciate it!


no room for an ATO unit and reservoir



sig said:


> Until he stops to trow anything in the tank and start reading ....


I stopped after the sun coral!  and I read a lot too! 

but it's best to ask for the pro for advice! 

I am just a little kid in a candy store, so many things to buy... so many things to get... Drools*****


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

dude, get a refractometer. u'll be so glad u did it. some even take into account temp differences


----------

